# Functions of the 3 inputs on my YGM- 1 ??



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Good morning gentlemen...

I'm trying to find out what the 3 inputs on my YGM-1 combo are supposed to accomplish. I've been googling on the net sporadically and haven't found the answer yet.
Maybe someone with a larger knowledge base than me can help me out? As far as practical, I've noticed input I seems to be lower input than input II. I gotta admit I'm stymied as to the value of input III. Anyone? Your help would really be appreciated. Knowledge is truly a cool thing,lol.Thanks for your time.
Jan


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure specifically to Traynor...but on Fender Tube Amps, one is generally for passive pickups and the other for active pickups. Sometimes a different jack will be for an alternate tonal circuit.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

According to obscure documentation input #3 is commonly used for the, now discontinued, electric kazoo.

Dispute that if you can.[video=youtube;q731M_c15SI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q731M_c15SI[/video]


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey JBF...I hadn't even considered the active/passive idea at all...I just assumed input II increased the output for slightly more gain! With the alternate tonal idea, do you mean a bright kind of thing?Thanks for your thoughts on that.Food for thought.
Jan


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking at a schematic should answer your question. What year is your amp?


TG


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL...good one ed2000  I wouldn't even know how to dispute that. I guess that would preclude using my old tin kazoo, eh?
( Nothing better than some humour early in the day...)


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey traynor_garnet...I don't have a schematic and the year I'm not sure of. I think around '67-'70 ish ?
Jan


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

On my yba-1 there is 4 inputs 2 labeled high and 2 labeled low, each set have a volume control, I have a a/b/y switch pluged in and I use the high channel as my lead or solo and the low as a rythem channel or if I use both channels at the same time it sounds huge, and then you can blend the two volumes to get a sweet tone.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The "function" is pretty simple: it's so the other players in the band can plug into the same amp. Cripes, my old 12W Symphonic had 4 input jacks. In those days, having a separate amp for each player was luxury.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I can find them tonight I'll post the schematics. Not too sure back then if they had active and passive pick ups. Using guitars from the same time period with either single coil or double coil/humbuckers with my '69 YGM2 doesn't seem to make much difference as to which hole you use but that could just be my ears. It might have made some difference back in '69 but everything is now 45+ years old. Plugging 2 guitars in at the same time doesn't really work same as plugging in a mic. Something gets walked on but then again that could just be my hearing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

On the 3 input version of the YGM1, they are all the same, no hi or low or anything else, just for 3 sources like mhammer mentioned.
So guitar, accordian, and vocals, probably with plenty of power to spare 
With all that headroom, you wonder how they discovered distortion.









Edit: that schematic is the '67 version, but too small to see here. An enlargeable version here:
http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/670214_Ygm1.gif


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Looking at a schematic should answer your question. What year is your amp?
> 
> 
> TG


Hey TG; I found a note I made from my net scrounging, saying that my YGM-1 is from '67.(Of course we are dealing with the net ! )

(I have folders full of notes of info from CGF & TDPRI on everything in my range of music making interests...but I do realize my filing system sucks,lol.
These are the best 2 forums I've been on in terms of info/coolness /civility...:smile-new:. I am also an amateur musician/lover of excellence in the arts.
Anyways...I'm appreciative of the knowledge and comradery on these 2 forums, while sludging thru the "other stuff" available.)


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey shooter...I'm familiar with your YBA-1 setup on the inputs, but I don't have the benefit of any markings except I,II & III and of course the manual is in the wind.LOL
Thanks for your input.I'll have to check out the use of both channels, that sounds cool!


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey mhammer...Yeh...I feel you and jbwelder are on the right track. I've seen older amps marked "accordian", "vocals"...and my gut says most likely. I had forgotten about that bit of info somewhere in my "files". Thanks to you and JB for the reminder,lol.
So...I guess the amp's been modded a bit to give slightly higher output from I-II, but I really can't hear any difference from I- III.
I thought it could be useful to use III for some other mod to utilize the amp better, but don't know what really, lol.
Thank you kindly guys...good stuff!

JBwelder is Miami, Can. anywhere in manitoba, by any chance...
Jan


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

On the yba-1 

If you don't have a a/b/y, you can just use a patch cable from one of each channels and plug your guitar into one of the remaining 2


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That schematic didn't work as I hoped, too small to read here. I added a link to an enlargeable version in the post above (#11). It's from Feb '67




soundhound6 said:


> JBwelder is Miami, Can. anywhere in manitoba, by any chance...


About 45 miles from Holland :congratulatory:. Not the Miami Beach road at Pelican Lake. The Miami that Scruff Connors got in trouble for when he had the radio contest to go see SuperBowl XXIX in Miami, and it turned out to be a bus trip. He claimed he didn't know there was a Miami in Florida. :smile-new:


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi JB; 
I thought my eyes were getting wonky for a minute there, lol. I'll have to scope out the drawing and learn a few things. ( I'm better at woodworking/finishing than electronics )

I used to travel all over Mb with my family and on of the places I remember was "Miami". I also remember a few "palm trees"...lol. It's funny how place names travel around the
world with the people who were also migrating.
Thanks again for your help...Jan


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

jb welder said:


> On the 3 input version of the YGM1, they are all the same, no hi or low or anything else, just for 3 sources like mhammer mentioned.
> So guitar, accordian, and vocals, probably with plenty of power to spare
> With all that headroom, you wonder how they discovered distortion.
> 
> I have a 68. It has great natural distortion. You would think a herzog fuzz was inside! Love it! Very touch sensitive and dynamic.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

pauledc said:


> jb welder said:
> 
> 
> > On the 3 input version of the YGM1, they are all the same, no hi or low or anything else, just for 3 sources like mhammer mentioned.
> ...


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

You really only need one input. 2 &3 could be for switches...bright switch in one hole and adding a cathode cap swtch to v1b..(i added a cathode cap for a little more gain).both close by and easy to do. Or making one a high input by adding a one meg resister. Or...lots of easy stuff for more tonal options...


----------

